# Glyn Valley China Clay Works. Cornwall



## chaoticreason (Oct 5, 2010)

I came across this rather interesting place whilst traipsing around the lonely heights of Bodmin Moor,looking for the beast of Bodmin.
It appears to be two seperate workings,the first pictures are of an early twentieth century china clay works.The mine keeper's house still in use in some shape or form,clearly visible are the settling tanks and the great buttresses too hold them up.I have to admit to having no knowledge of china clay workings,but it all runs downhill so the slag heaps are created by the first dropped particles whilst the rest runs into the settling tanks,the runs to these tanks are extensive,with many weird and wonderful anomalies along the way that shall never know the meaning of.

The second site which is a few hundred yards further down the valley,is obviously older and yet still very well preserved,I am guessing it to also be a china clay works,although the existence of a fallen chimney gives rise to a rather large doubt; in which case It must have been some kind of metal mining operation,there are mine shafts in the near vicinity so this seems a possibility.Anybody who knows what this second site is please let me know,once again though not hard to do 

Enjoy! 







An overview of the settling tanks.






























The buttresses holding up the pits.





Views to the older sight.




















A view up to the tunnel entrance.





I got to scared after 20 yards with only a camera flash to light the way.




















The sadly fallen chimney.


----------



## dangerous dave (Oct 5, 2010)

cool site get in touch if u wanna do more clay sites we are all over them at the mo


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 5, 2010)

Good one CR - industrial relics and Cornish scenery a great combination  I take it the chimney was for the drying floors ?


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 5, 2010)

What a fabulous site. Those settling tanks are amazing...I haven't seen anything like that before. I'd agree that the chimney looks more like it belonged to a tin mine, but I'm honestly no expert.
Very nice find.


----------



## dangerous dave (Oct 5, 2010)

the chimney is probs part of the dryer set up but looking at it its a bit small compared to the local one on the dryers so it could be a mine one


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 5, 2010)

I have always been fascinated by Cornish mining and china clay relics. The Cornish beam engine was a fantastic piece of engineering. This is especially so when you see where they installed some of them. 

Imagine trying to get heavy cast beams and cylinders into these Atlantic Edge engine houses at Botallack. Also consider the miners actually working under the sea floor at this mine.


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 6, 2010)

I concur. It is all pretty damned scary too me.I do not fancy my chance's back in those days as a miner.


----------

